# inherited set



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

hi im wondering how to hook up the transformer and get this set rolling, its a 1947 675 engine o set , i also have a 256 pre war engine but nothin else from that set. can i run both engines at once?


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

i found one piece of track with electrical connections. it has 4 but the transformer has 5 on the back of it? little help?


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

item # rw transformer 1948 - 1954 110 Watt Transformer


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Who makes it, and what gauge is it?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Uncoupling track:









You need to be more specific about the piece of track that has four connections on it... I think it may be an uncoupling track? Are there five rails instead of three? Anyways, you need a lock-on (assuming you have tubular track) to give power to your track...

Lock-on:









Two wires will feed from your transformer to the lock-on... The terminal labeled "U" goes to the center rail (the left prong on the lock-on)... Then, either the "A" or "B" terminal can be attached to the outer rail (right prong on the lock-on)... "A" gives you 9-19 volts and "B" 6-16 volts... I would just use the "A" terminal since the locomotive will not use more power then it needs :dunno:

I think you should be able to run both locomotives at once... One may be faster than the other though, so make sure that you do not run one into the back of the other


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

*yes!*

that is the transformer. 

yes the piece of track i spoke of does have 5 rails instead of 3 . 

what is tubular track? all the track i have is period and is lionel . 

i may have that piece ( lock on ) in the box as well. i will check and report back . the transformer has 5 poles , 1 is labeled u and is the ground , the 2 others are the hot i figured out and give off different voltage , the other 2 are for accessories.... i will report back to see if i have the lock on and will post pictures . the wires i have are very old and frayed , should i use a specific guage of wire?


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

i have that 2 button box as well with the uncoupling track how does that work?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

watchunglava said:


> what is tubular track? all the track i have is period and is lionel .


Just what some Lionel track is referred to since the rails look like tubes...

Lionel tubular track:









Lionel Fast Track:


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

yes it is tubular track allthough that fast track looks more pleasing to the eye good to know thanks.

here are some pics. is this a lock on? it looks similar to what you posted only way more old school. on the back it is called a no 41 automatic accessories contactor










2 quick pics of two pieces i gave a wipe down to.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

No, that is not a lock-on... I have never seen that before, but I just did a quick search and it appears that it is attached to the track to trigger an accessory when a train passes over it, like this setup with an automatic gateman... T-Man may be able to tell you more about it when he comes on, as well as how to hook up the two button controller to the uncoupling track...










Here are a couple of eBay auctions for a lock-on if you need to buy one: one or two... If you are really itching to see if your trains work, you can just put the wires straight to the rails...







Just make sure that you do not short out the inner rail to either of the outer ones...

Also, here is another helpful link which will give you some basic info on your 675: http://www.postwarlionel.com/


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Basic Train 101*

The 675 is beauty. A higher and older engine. The best thing to do is read up on the 0 027 basic manual. Scroll down the page and find the manual. You will find out how to clean the engine and work the accessories.

The 41 contact is weight control contact. The train rolls over and makes a contact . This contact supplies power to a gate or light.

The 6019 is an electromagnet. It's main purpose is to uncouple trains. It also activates dump cars.
The manual tells all.


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

**

thank you for that link, i am going to read up on it now , looks like a trip to the hobby store is in order too . im really excited. as a kid touching these trains was a big no no . now that they are mine i want to maintain them and enjoy them with my own children


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

*choooooooooooooooooo chooooooooooooooooo*

had it running for a few seconds but then it started to short out . so i stopped it . it was rough getting her going at first too. the motor would hum but not go anywhere at first. i was just going to ask could it be the track? but then i had it running well for a few seconds so i don't know? i took new insulated wires and held them to the track by hand . 

this is the first time they have run in at least 35 years .there was smoke residue left in the stack that smoked for a few seconds. i was happy to get the wistle to work briefly while she was rolling !! chief would have been proud im sure.

so whats up, where do i start trouble shooting ? start lubing and cleaning the motors?


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

*hmmmm*

i have another engine its a pre war 258. i tried that one out and got it to move like 3 inches then stop and it would hum like the other one but not move again. its not the transformer , because when i clip the two wires together they spark.

the track is old and rusty in spots and it doesnt connect well in spots , you think it's the track?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Clean all the electrical connections. What size/model transformer are you using? O gage threads have a lot on cleaning. Search 6646x for tender care.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That 675 is missing the two back wheels you know?

supposed to be a 2-6-2.


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

big ed said:


> That 675 is missing the two back wheels you know?
> 
> supposed to be a 2-6-2.


haha no way! there are some wheels and axle type things in the box i wonder if it goes to them i will look for other 675's online and see what the deal is..ahhh it is missing , but i do have them i will have to try and assemble. heads up though man thanks alot . hey but check out this vid 2 back wheels or not. you cant tell in the vid but i took everything apart and cleaned all the cars and windows.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It looks great. The caboose and coach appear to be in good condition too. What is the caboose number?
The screw to hold the rear wheels is small with a short shank and wide head to hold the rear wheels. It may be on the motor frame.
I think your front jewel markers are broken off too. You still have the draw bar rest. The engine dates from 47 to 52.
I guess your hooked now,congrats!
You are no longer a beginner, please post in the O scale threads.
People interested in the 675 will look for it there. As I said before I don't have one yet. The 224 is the closest I have.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Uncoupling track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


********************************************************


I think he was talking about this when he referred to it as a track connection with 5 rails......................................................................................,


















This one is RCS remote control track.#1019-2.

later on they replaced it with the #6019-18.
(I guess it was new and improved)

looking at the top picture, with the electric hookups on the down side,
the top rail is considered the outer or else it doesn't work right. (the opposite of hookups)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

watchunglava said:


> haha no way! there are some wheels and axle type things in the box i wonder if it goes to them i will look for other 675's online and see what the deal is..ahhh it is missing , but i do have them i will have to try and assemble. heads up though man thanks alot . hey but check out this vid 2 back wheels or not. you cant tell in the vid but i took everything apart and cleaned all the cars and windows.



I like your layout. Now you got to add some houses around it. 
Nice and shiny.:laugh:

Is that a #2257 caboose?


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

here is a new vid with some smoke pellets. the light on the engine is out it is missing the back wheels and on the boiler cover one of the green lights have broken off. im going to bring her back to glory then detail her out gorgeous.


----------



## watchunglava (Jan 12, 2010)

i see this track comands a good chunk of change. i could probably sell it and get that fancy stuff with the wooden ties.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I did forget to comment that the track does looks to be in very good condition.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're doing a good job---just keep plugging away at it.


----------

